# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Ecommerce Site Design Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: Where can I get some starting tips on ways to improve my site?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t1849.html

Q: I need some information on webhosts?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t8156.html

Q: I think I need a shopping cart, got any info?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t9904.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t9795.html

Q: Where should I get a site made? How much should/can it cost?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t20354.html

Q: How about some info on payment handlers?

Q: Got an opinion on PayPal?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8389.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t1224.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t2161.html

Q: What software should I make my site with?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t14332.html

Q: How do I buy a domain from someone?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t8601.html

Q: I recently got hit in the head repeatedly with a hammer, should I add music to my website?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t10086.html


Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite ecommerce or web design thread? Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## Rodney

*Q: How does setting up an online store work? How to do it as a beginner?*

*A:* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t25617.html


----------



## Rodney

*Q: Is there a comprehensive, step by step, how to guide for selling your own t-shirt designs online for beginners?*

*A:* 10 Steps to Launching Your e-Brand


----------



## Rodney

*Q: How do a create a Search Engine Friendly site that will help my SEO (Search Engine Optimization). What are some basic tips for SEO?*

*A: Read here:* Creating a Google-friendly site


----------



## Rodney

*Q: How do I submit my site so it shows up in search engines? Do I need to pay someone?*

*A:* No, you don't need to pay anyone, read this post to find out how to get it done: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t50489.html#post298630


----------



## cloudes

thanks for these.


----------



## JustBob

Rodney said:


> *Q: Is there a comprehensive, step by step, how to guide for selling your own t-shirt designs online for beginners?*
> 
> *A:* 10 Steps to Launching Your e-Brand


Hey Rodney, this link doesn't seem to go to the right place. I browsed the e-mag that it links to, trying to find the right article, but no luck. Could you offer any help? Thanks!


----------



## tshirtca

I use bigcommerce.com for most of my online t-shirt stores. Super easy, lots of easy to implement marketing plug-ins like facebook, and mailchimp.. Hosting is all taken care of, just change the DNS on your domain and you're good.


----------



## AdenDesoza

Ecommerce is a exciting and interesting part of the internet, it enables us as consumers to view, compare and purchase products online and then have them shipped to us. It enables business to market and sell online to improve their services to clients and improve profitability...Nice to find this awesome information at here..!!!
______________________________________________
Click here for more details :- ecommerce web design company


----------



## movement_rizo

AdenDesoza said:


> Ecommerce is a exciting and interesting part of the internet, it enables us as consumers to view, compare and purchase products online and then have them shipped to us. It enables business to market and sell online to improve their services to clients and improve profitability...Nice to find this awesome information at here..!!!
> ______________________________________________
> Click here for more details :- ecommerce web design company


Dude, most of this info is over 5 years old and most of the latest posts were in 2011.
It is a great read and very informative. Just a bit dated.


----------



## wormil

The OP hasn't been updated in over 7 years and links to topics even older. Might be time for an update.


----------



## puw

Now 2018, so much must have changed etc!!


----------

